# Max, My Giant Cat



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

This is my beautiful cat Max (he's 5) He is the one of the biggest house cats you could expect to see. Smart as a whip and very affectionate to people he knows. He's a Mau.

BTW, to post a picture, you must have it "hosted" somewhere. Your ISP usually provides some webspace, if not you can run a search on free web hosting. Once you get you pics on the web somewhere, point to the URL using the Img button you see when you reply.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

The close up picture of your cat is adorable.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> The close up picture of your cat is adorable.


heh-heh, he kept grabbing the camera strap and throwing the picture off.
Notice the huge fangs? They stick out of his mouth making him look like a bat-cat. Max is ultra-cool, suave and debonair. He is the Cary Grant of cats 8)


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

He is beautiful..

How big is he???


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

catwoman said:


> He is beautiful..
> 
> How big is he???


He's around 25-30 pounds and over 4 ft. long from front paw to rear paw if I straighten him out (first photo gives you an idea) He is really big for a domestic cat, not fat or heavy so much, but long & tall....mind you a 30 pound cat is not light either! Sometimes I take him out on a dog harness in the summer, everybody stops to take a look.


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

OMG he must be part Bobcat or something... I didn't know domestic kitties could get that huge! Yeah you're right he doesn't look fat at all... just a tough mutha. You feedin' him Miracle Grow or something? lol


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Homer said:


> OMG he must be part Bobcat or something... I didn't know domestic kitties could get that huge! Yeah you're right he doesn't look fat at all... just a tough mutha. You feedin' him Miracle Grow or something? lol


From what I know Egyptian Mau's do grow to be fairly big, but Max is an exception, he is a giant. His mother really did resemble a bobcat, that's one of the reasons I got him. He is tough too. Nobody but nobody play fights with Max, not even me. I like my hands! His claws are kept trimmed but they are so big that he can cause damage without meaning to.

Bottom line though...Max is a big suck around me. He loves to sit on my lap and watch the animal shows on TV. Once my legs get numb, Max will curl up in one of my jackets. You can see how big his paws are from this shot. He also has extremely long legs and forearms. (do cats have forearms?)


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Awww, what a cutie he is!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks! He loves the camera. Here is a good shot I took of him this afternoon. He was bird-watching at the time.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

What the ****???

Is that thing a bobcat? It's huge! Almost scarey...


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Max terrorizing downtown Tokyo.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL!!! My sisters will scream. They think Max is some type of Supercat because of his size and that he leaps almost 6ft straight up to get on the fridge. He does it like he's on springs. Nothing for a cat that stands over 4 ft on his back legs though. He's one unique cat and I am sure lucky to have him around.

Thanks for the pic, it's already sitting in my sisters inbox in Toronto.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

hehe - anytime. I wanted to find a better pic of Tokyo skyline but I couldn't find one.


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

*woooowwwweeeee!*

oh my gosh! Tiber's a MINI MAX! Theyre nose is the same color, and so's the whiter patches around the eyes! I dont know if thats a smudge on his nose, but it looks like Tiber's! He his nose is all tannish like that except for one lil black dot. Its hard to see unless your right in his face!
Wow! picture of max on the jacket looks so much like tiber! hehe i think we found Tiber's Dr. Evil! :wink: 

WOW! AWESOME! WOW!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Talk about a large cat. I think he would scare me to death lol. Although I'm sure once he knows/trusts you he isn't nothing to worry about. Most animals are like that. But man Max is huge! I love that last picture you posted. His eyes are so cool. His fang teeth are a little creepy though . lol and to think I thought my Kali was huge when I measured her approximately 18" from nose to tail when she was 10 weeks old. HAHAHAA I think I would be overwhelmed with awe and fear of Max. LOL 

P.s - I'm curious to just how much he eats a day. :shock:


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Max is a real "mush-bag" around me. He trusts me completely as I do him. He eats too.....I call his alter ego "Hungry Cat". Daily Max eats a half a can of Iam's, half a dog-bowl of dry food and various fresh meat snacks like turkey, chicken, tuna, salmon or anything non-spiced. He loves oven roast turkey and Angus roast beef. Since I'm not fussy about spices we can share most of my meat servings. I always cook extra meat for the cats


----------

